# Paph Hellas 'Sunset' HCC/AOS



## paphreek (Feb 10, 2008)

Paph Hellas (Desdemona X Tania)(1940) is most well known for the famous 'Westonbirt' cultivar, which is still used in breeding, today. The 'Sunset' cultivar is an F2 generation Hellas. This is its first bloom in four years after nearly croaking on me.







For comparison, Hellas 'Westonbirt'






Paph Hellas 'La Tierra Buena Sunset' (F3 generation)


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 10, 2008)

:clap:Love the comparisons! I'd have to lean towards that Sunset clone!
Beautiful pics!


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 10, 2008)

Excellent comparison, Ross!


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree with goldenrose....I like the golden yellow of the sunset clone


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 10, 2008)

Sunset. Wow.


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2008)

Like the first two. Westonbirt is still valuable for breeding. For mine, the Sunset was one step too far.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 10, 2008)

I still like the var. Sunset!

Ramon


----------



## paphreek (Feb 10, 2008)

Roy said:


> Like the first two. Westonbirt is still valuable for breeding. For mine, the Sunset was one step too far.



There are better F3 cultivars than 'Tierra Buena Sunset'. Check Marriot Orchids website for the F3 cultivar, 'Golden Delight'. Hadley also did a better job of blooming 'Tierra Buena Sunset' than I.


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2008)

Yep, had a look at them. Not bad at all. I worry though that this F2,3,4 etc can in build deformities and then can also have problems in the breeding with other Paphs, not to say they will but its a definite possibility.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 10, 2008)

Roy said:


> Yep, had a look at them. Not bad at all. I worry though that this F2,3,4 etc can in build deformities and then can also have problems in the breeding with other Paphs, not to say they will but its a definite possibility.



Arnold Klehm was offering flasks of Hellas F4 generations last fall.oke:


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2008)

paphreek said:


> Arnold Klehm was offering flasks of Hellas F4 generations last fall.oke:



Not for me. Its a wonder the seedlings are growing in the flask.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 11, 2008)

Roy said:


> Yep, had a look at them. Not bad at all. I worry though that this F2,3,4 etc can in build deformities and then can also have problems in the breeding with other Paphs, not to say they will but its a definite possibility.



Hadley Cash has used the F2 'Sunset' cultivar in a few crosses. I have also used 'Sunset' successfully making Paph Barb Hella (barbigerum x Hellas) and a remake of Paph Lunacy (Hellas x Skip Bartlett). Both produced good quantities of viable seed. The couple of Barb Hella's that have bloomed have been free of defects. The Lunacy's are still small seedlings, so we'll have to reserve judgment on them.


----------



## Corbin (Feb 11, 2008)

ohio-guy said:


> I agree with goldenrose....I like the golden yellow of the sunset clone




I'll add my vote for it too.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 12, 2008)

All of them are very beautiful.....


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 14, 2008)

My seedlings of Lunacy from you are coming along fine, hope they are as good as we think they will be.


----------

